# Conklin Bill Dickens BD-7 questions



## Waukman (Jul 29, 2013)

For those who own a Conklin Bill Dickens 7....I have some questions:

1. My bass seems to be way too "boomy" on the low B and low E strings, meaning that it appears to have far more volume and energy than the other strings (however, the other strings are fine in their signal levels). I have turned the trimpot in the control cavity to its minimum level, and even tried lowering the pickups in the vicinity of the B and E string in hopes of getting them to have less volume (and less sustain)...but it still seems that the low B especially, and the low E to a lesser sort, has far too much energy (volume) and sustain, and thus sounds kind of muddy and not as clear as all the other strings. I generally keep the bass tone pot at its center detent position, but would rather not have to rely on turning it further below the center detent position (i.e. less bass) because that will also make all the other strings less bassy (all the other strings are rather high and thin sounding, and reducing bass in those strings would be less desirable). Does anybody else's BD7 sound like this? Is there anyway to reduce the strength of the overly boomy bottom end, to get a more balanced volume across all strings?

2. My selector switch (paramatric) seems to have very minimal differences from one setting to the other. I don't think it is broken, because I CAN hear some difference between each position, but the difference is so small that I wonder if something is wrong with the electronics. Is there any way to test the electronics to see if all is working properly? Are there any voltage test points or anything like that I can take measurements at (resistance, voltage, current, etc)? I am just looking for a way to see if my electronics are all in proper working order.

3. What string gages seem to work best on this bass, from a standpoint of more balanced volumes across all strings? What are your experiences? What brand of strings do you like the most on this particular bass? I am trying to get as close to a Fender jazz bass sound as possible.

Your help is greatly appreciated.
Waukman


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2013)

I've not actually played a Conklin Bill Dickens 7 (very nice basses) but I do have Bill's dvd. If his sounds on the dvd are anything to go by, the soapbar humbuckers in those Conklins just aren't voiced anything like Fender Jazz, or Jazz derivative pickups. Bill's basses sound very fat and round, like a traditional jazz sound, whereas the Fender Jazz has more what people would call a rock sound, a bit more gainy, more mid punch and treble zing than Bill's very smooth sound. I'm not saying that you can't get those tones from a Conklin BD7, but the pickups it has equipped as standard are probably not a great starting point.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't encountered the issues you describe on my BD7.

I think many of your issues are related to the strings themselves. Get a set of balanced-tension strings from Circle K. That should help with the string-to-string balance issues a lot. I'd use the .136 set or something slightly heavier for B standard.

I still have the stock strings on my bass (never gig it) and they're balanced enough for me. I can actually downtune the B to A and it still meshes with the other strings fairly well. What type are you using?

I remember my mid selector making a pretty noticeable difference at the extremes of the cut and boost knob. I'll mess around with it to double-check when I have the chance and get back to you.


----------



## Waukman (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply...I looked into the CircleK you mentioned...but it takes me to what appears to be advertisements only....how do I find the strings you refer to at circle K?


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 1, 2013)

.136 7 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced


----------



## 7stg (Aug 2, 2013)

mods who moved this - it belongs in Bass Guitar Discussion


----------



## 7stg (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is a link to the controls which may help. There is a 3 band eq there is no "tone control" like a guitar what you are referring to may be be the piezo active blend. The 4 way rotary switch is for highs and the 3 way toggle sets the mid frequency point.

http://www.conklinguitars.com/downloads/dickenssigelectronics.pdf

I just use the default sized strings.


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 2, 2013)

7stg said:


> ...what you are referring to may be be the piezo active blend.



 I don't see anything about piezos in that schematic. Nor does my (stock) GTBD-7 have piezo saddles. The buffered blend is between the neck and bridge magnetic pickups. Did you score a modded one?


----------



## 7stg (Aug 2, 2013)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I don't see anything about piezos in that schematic. Nor does my (stock) GTBD-7 have piezo saddles. The buffered blend is between the neck and bridge magnetic pickups. Did you score a modded one?



Durr, I was wrong. you are right it is just neck and bridge blend.


----------

